# Treatment options for chronic abdominal pain in children and adolescents.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Curr Treat Options Gastroenterol. 2006 Sep;9(5):409-15. Links Treatment options for chronic abdominal pain in children and adolescents.Miranda A, Sood M. Division of Pediatric Gastroenterology, Hepatology and Nutrition, Medical College of Wisconsin, 8701 Watertown Plank Road, Milwaukee, WI 53226, USA. amiranda###mail.mcw.edu.Chronic abdominal pain is a common feature of most functional gastrointestinal disorders in children, including functional abdominal pain (FAP) and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). FAP can impair a child's life and often leads to significant school absences. Although the underlying mechanism is likely multifactorial, early pain experiences during a vulnerable period in the developing nervous system can cause long-term changes in the brain-gut axis and ultimately may result in altered pain pathways and visceral hyperalgesia. Care providers often feel uncomfortable managing patients with chronic abdominal pain, as the pathophysiology is poorly understood, and limited data exist regarding safety and efficacy of therapeutic options in children. The primary goal of therapy in FAP is to alleviate pain symptoms and to help the child return to normal daily activities. Treatment should be individualized and chosen based on the severity of symptoms, the existence of comorbid psychological disorders, and the impact the disorder has on the child's school attendance and normal functioning. Various psychological interventions, such as cognitive-behavioral therapy, hypnosis, and guided imagery, have been successfully used in children with chronic abdominal pain. Pharmacologic therapies such as H(2) blockers, proton-pump inhibitors, tricyclic antidepressants, and various serotonergic drugs have been used, but good controlled trials are lacking. More studies are clearly needed to investigate the benefits and safety of pharmacologic therapy in children. Newer pharmacologic agents that target specific receptors involved in nociception, stress, and neurogenic inflammation currently are being developed. Future targets for visceral hyperalgesia should not only be aimed at alleviating symptoms but also should include prevention, particularly in cases with a suspected sensitizing event such as neonatal pain and postinfectious IBS.PMID: 16942666


----------

